# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Introduction to beekeeping presentation

## Silvbee

Hi all,

I've been asked to give a lunch time talk at my work next week about beekeeping. Before I start re-inventing the wheel I wondered if anyone had a basic "Introduction to beekeeping" style presentation they wouldn't mind sharing with me. All credit of course will be given to the creator.

Many thanks in advance

SB

----------


## Wmfd

PM sent,

David

----------

